# European Car magazine needs E39 M5 stock



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

European Car magazine is looking for a stock powertrain E39 M5 in the OC/LA area for a technical article. The car will not be tracked. Only 2 dyno pulls. The owner will get a free chip upgrade from a reputable tuner and also a before and after dyno chart.



Thanks for reading.


----------

